# So all this talk about the Pilot ....



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi all,

How is the perfomance of this bike? I've been looking at the Spec. Roubaix, which I've heard great things about. I know the Pilot is advertised with comfort in mind, but is there some speed involved? Not really racing speed, but some good, long distance speed capability? 

With Trek, I'm thinking about the Madone 5.2SL and the Pilot 5.0. I'm not a racer. 

Thanks in advance for any comments ...

Mike


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

lydoss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How is the perfomance of this bike? I've been looking at the Spec. Roubaix, which I've heard great things about. I know the Pilot is advertised with comfort in mind, but is there some speed involved? Not really racing speed, but some good, long distance speed capability?
> 
> ...


The Roubaix and the Pilot are pretty comparable. Both have slightly (and only slightly) relaxed geometry relative to the Tarmac and the Madone, and longer headtubes to facilitate a higher bar position. Both are great club/century/fitness bikes and both (with an "agressive setup") could be raced. I know the Roubaix is raced.

We special ordered a Pilot 5.9 for a customer in a 54cm. Sans pedals, it was just a hair over 16lbs.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Check out the Lemond Triomphe carbon bikes, too. They've got slightly taller head tubes than the Pilots, yet have quick handling and a shorter wheelbase than a Madone.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The Pilot is raced by Discovery at Paris Roubaix. My suggestion would be to try out both bikes. That said, if you're decently strong and fit and flexible, get the Madone coz it's snappier and is a faster bike so to speak. You won't suffer from much discomfort on long rides anyway if you're relatively fit. If you need a Pilot, then I'd say you should not even be looking at th Madone because of it's geometry and 'function purpose.'


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> The Pilot is raced by Discovery at Paris Roubaix.


No they don't.

They ride 5200's modified with the SPA elastomer damping.


----------



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

Richard said:


> The Roubaix and the Pilot are pretty comparable. Both have slightly (and only slightly) relaxed geometry relative to the Tarmac and the Madone, and longer headtubes to facilitate a higher bar position. Both are great club/century/fitness bikes and both (with an "agressive setup") could be raced. I know the Roubaix is raced.
> 
> We special ordered a Pilot 5.9 for a customer in a 54cm. Sans pedals, it was just a hair over 16lbs.



Thanks for the reply. These are the main bikes I'm looking at, although the Lemond has been mentioned as well. I'm just now doing preliminary research - checking out the manufacturer's sites back and forth, comparing specs and such. I know what my needs are for sure, I just need to get out and try these bikes out.

Mike


----------



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> The Pilot is raced by Discovery at Paris Roubaix. My suggestion would be to try out both bikes. That said, if you're decently strong and fit and flexible, get the Madone coz it's snappier and is a faster bike so to speak. You won't suffer from much discomfort on long rides anyway if you're relatively fit. If you need a Pilot, then I'd say you should not even be looking at th Madone because of it's geometry and 'function purpose.'



The Madone has been my first choice. I'm in pretty good shape for 40 - but getting better. I do more MTBing now, but want to get into long road rides. It's really time for me to get out and try some of these bikes.

Thanks for the reply -

Mike


----------



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Check out the Lemond Triomphe carbon bikes, too. They've got slightly taller head tubes than the Pilots, yet have quick handling and a shorter wheelbase than a Madone.



Thanks - I'm am now. The Zurich seems reasonably priced. 

Mike


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ewitz said:


> No they don't.
> 
> They ride 5200's modified with the SPA elastomer damping.


Dood, it's the Pilot S.P.A 5.0 that they race at Pais Roubaix last year and George's steerer tube broke.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

edit: double post. :mad2:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Dood, it's the Pilot S.P.A 5.0 that they race at Pais Roubaix last year and George's steerer tube broke.



Dood,

'We talked with Ben Coates, one of the team liaisons from Trek, about the bikes. This is the 3rd year the team has run these bikes at Roubaix – and only Roubaix. They’re actually a specially built team-only frame that mates the rear ends from Trek’s Pilot series bikes to Trek 5200 front triangles so that final geometry is very close to the current team Madones. The design evolved out of the team’s request for a frame set with enough clearance to easily run 26mm tires.'


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Ewitz is 100% correct.


----------

